# 1000 CFS in Fremont Canyon, WY!!!!



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes you heard me, 1000 CFS up from 75 CFS. Its going to fun and its going to be juicy.


Super rare run hasn't run in 10-15 years. Game and fish are warning people to stay out of the canyon so its our time to shine!




Sounds like we have a small crew planning a trip out tomorrow morning around 8 ish. your welcome to come. I'm not sure what kind of water its going to be, im sure big holes and big waves so be on your game.


The play park is also flushing for those playboaters. 3000-5000 cfs going through the park. Casper is going down.


Hit me up if you wanna meet up
Luke
307 25 9 33 47


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

North Platte water levels will rise
news flash on the raising water levels


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Luke let me know how it goes and if its worth a drive!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I remembered seeing your thread a couple years ago about the Fremont:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/fremont-canyon-north-platte-wy-21474.html

Looks like a really cool place. I hope you remember where all the sieves are because with 1000 cfs, they will probably sneak up on you. If it happens to still have water by June 3, I will make the trip up there (pray).

Have a great time and be safe! Take some pics, that will be a historic run.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got back from the Canyon on a quick scouting mission( I was too anxious and went out too early). It will be full on 1000 by tomorrow morning and will be running for at least a week. I talked to the game warden and they are thinking it will end up being high for almost a month!

We are taking a quick upper canyon lap tomorrow morning and then most likely will be doing the full canyon soon after that.



I'm still not positive on Beta for the run, i have only ran the upper canyon. And from what I hear(the last time this canyon ran I was 4) the upper canyon is class 3/4 with some possible play and an easy quick shuttle. The lower canyon is a bit different, not many people know much about it. I do know that in areas there are spots not much wider than 2 creekers end to end. The lowest section ( and what looks like the biggest section) most likely will need either a boat shuttle out of alcova or a looooong flat water paddle out of the lake side of the canyon.


In all I'm thinking:
upper canyon: class 3/4
middle canyon:class 4+?
lower canyon: class 4/5?

I'll let you know what we find out tomorrow and as we scout stuff. 

Aaron give me a ring if ya want to rally down here. Once we find out more I'll let you know if its worth it.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Go for the seal launch off Wine and Roses! I saw that canyon running a loooong time ago when I was climbing there. Lots of boaters down there that day.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke id check with some dudes on some actual beta 1000 seems like a dangerous level with those big ass seives, stay safe and no your limits young one. that place is a no swim zone


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Jason and I got in on the upper canyon this morning for a pre work run at about 800 cfs and had a blast! The upper canyon is confirmed class 3 with the first drop maybe pushing 3+ to 4-. The rest of the canyon looked pretty good. I think we are going to go out tonight and walk the rest of the rim and scout the full canyon.


I'll throw a couple of pictures up of the upper canyon big drop when I get home tonight.


Luke


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

As promised heres some pics.








Jason running the big drop








me taking the big drop off the rock. 








The entrance into the main canyon. Still unknown inside, this rapid looks like it goes over a pretty big drop.








Another view of the main canyon.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

better wait for a solid crew luke... be back in 2 weekish should still be going maybe even bigger....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

heres whats inside till the bridge so be ready









heres the reason why 1000 may not be enough








we climbed river level on the portage through these giant boulders and looks like a lot of water can travel through this seive. ugly looking upstream in both photos


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Would love to come up next week for some laps, Fort Collins boater living in Lander right now, need to get on the water. Let me know when you guys will be running next week after the holiday. Summer!!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Woooooooooohoooooooooo


So we just got off the middle section of the canyon. It is an absolute blast and JUICY!

Its big water, Bring your creek boat and your game. 
Its a solid class 5 run with 3 big drops, a class IV-, a class IV, and a must run V(+).

P to the K Come on over man. The canyon only takes about an hour and a half to run and is super lappable. Theres good camping all over up in there. Gimme a ring and I'll get you some more info. I will be for sure on it sunday monday. After that I will most likely go in there after work and be on it the days im off. 


Anybody wanting to get on this run please hit me up for beta. There are a bunch of sieves and in general its a pretty big run.


Luke 
307 259 33 47


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I would love to see some photos of the inner canyon luke. I don't know if that is possible at those flows, but it would be sweet. good work. I have stared down at that stuff at 75cfs while I was climbing and am trying to imagine it with 11 times more water... RAD.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

We didn't end up taking any pictures of the big drop. dave took some pictures of the 2nd drop but I haven't seen those yet. I will definatly take some pics next time I'm in there and post em up.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Bringing this back up... I'm sure not very many people are interested in coming up now that the gnar is running down south but heres a little mini update for those interested.

The canyon is flowing at 2300 CFS. The two rapids above the big drop seem to have washed out a bit but they are still big rapids. Here are some pictures I took from the Rim today after a quick trip out there.










The second drop. Looks to be a big boof at the top then a couple of large waves in the run out. Then some super swirly water all the way down to this....


















And then a fun picture of the release valves out of the dam. Its about a 40 foot rooster tail bouncing off the other side of the canyon.










Just another update for the N. Platte... The Play park is up to 4500 CFS, a super fun level that every rapid has a super large wave or hole to surf and play around in.
Miracle Mile is flowing 7500 CFS(MONSTER flows I have never heard of this type of flow through here). I'm not sure what this looks like but I plan on going out this weekend and taking a look at it. 

I think we are planning on having a little Rodeo this summer in July (its in the works still) as well. It will have good flows and for once we will have a rodeo where the competitors can actually throw bigger moves.

Hit me up if you're coming up I'm always looking for someone to boat with.

Luke Sutton
307 2 59 33 47


----------

